# Tiefenkarte Ostsee



## Dorsch Adi (17. März 2004)

Hi 
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link? Für Ostsee (Kieler Bucht);+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2004)

Hm, mit Seekarten ist das so eine Sache da wirst du im Netz nichts oder nicht viel finden weil die Kartenhersteller sehr genau mit ihrem copyright sind. 
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.


----------



## Beifänger (17. März 2004)

Willkommen im board!
Schau mal auf die folgende Seite, dort gibt es jede Menge Karten, auch von der Kieler Bucht.
Viel Spass!

Klick mich!


----------



## Dorsch Adi (17. März 2004)

Danke!!!!
Ist echt super!!!


----------

